# Von Zipper Lense Color for Cloudy Days?



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I had the feenoms two seasons ago and from what I remember fire chrome was a good all around lens. Dark enough for your average sunny day and gets the job done in everything except super flat light. Clear or yellow is best for night riding and yellow chrome or blue chrome for overcast days. 

I had the fire chrome for normal day riding and yellow chrome for flat light and night riding and felt pretty well covered.


----------



## VonZipper (Nov 13, 2013)

Do you have the Feenom or the Feenom N.L.S.? The Feenom N.L.S. is new this season and we've got lenses that will get you seeing perfect in any condition. 

Lenses have a VLT or visual light transmittance rating that is a measure of the amount of light that passes through the lens. Higher VLT lenses are better for low light conditions and low VLT lenses are perfect for sunny days. 

For night and/or cloudy shredding you're going to want something up in the 70s. For the Feenom N.L.S. we make a Yellow Chrome, Yellow and Clear Chrome Orange lens. All of these will work perfect in these conditions. 

For sunny days, you'll want something with a lower VLT. Your Fire Chrome lens has a VLT of 20% which is good for sunny to overcast situations. We have a black chrome lens that has a VLT of 5% but would only recommend this for bluebird days. 

You can check out the Feenom N.L.S. lenses here VonZipper Feenom N.L.S Snowboard & Ski Goggle Replacement Lens

Now if you have a Feenom, you may have a harder time trying to find a lens because we no longer make them. But we did make yellow chrome and yellow lenses that would work for low light conditions. 



gera229 said:


> I bought Von Zipper Feenom goggles and it came with fire chrome lenses. I feel like that's a little too dark for cloudy days and is used for really bright days.
> 
> For all of you who have experience with Von Zipper lenses, what would be the best lens color for cloudy days? For winter sunny kind of days? What about for night riding?
> What about the best all around lens color for a little bit of every type of light condition or for most light conditions?
> ...


----------



## Blueburd (Feb 15, 2015)

Have you checked out RA Optics? They are big enough to fit over glasses and they do not fog. I love mine and the price is amazing! Http://www.Boardblu.com


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Yellow Lenses for OP*



Blueburd said:


> Have you checked out RA Optics? They are big enough to fit over glasses and they do not fog. I love mine and the price is amazing! Http://www.Boardblu.com


those are FUGLY.

You just came in to spam, we get it. You could at least answer the OP's question instead of just being a shill.

Take those things and gtfo.

OP you want yellow lenses.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've got a couple pairs of the Fishbowls for myself and a couple pairs of the Skylabs for my gf. We both run the yellow chrome lenses for lowlight which is the majority of the time in the PNW. It's basically a blue/yellow lens, slightly reflective but not mirrored.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah i have Yellow Chrome on fishbowls and the chroming rubbed off in 2 sessions. So now it's only Yellow. It's pretty good on low vis.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I've used Von Zipper's in pink chrome and quasar chrome and they are about the same tint and light trans--great for sunny days but kinda suck in flat light, clouds, or as it gets dark. I do not have a second lens to swap out by in flat light situs so have to change goggles and usually run a yellowish chrome tinted lens.


----------

